# SE Exam Recommendation



## darius (Sep 18, 2013)

Good evening fellows SE Engineers,

I have an interesting question; maybe someone can help me or give me a good recommendation.

I am a PE in California; I have obtained my license last year. The rule in CA is that you are not able to apply for SE unless you have a 3 years’ experience after passing the PE Exam. I feel like not waiting that long and was wondering if I can go to any other state for taking this exam. Another issue I have is that my bachelor and master degrees are from different country. In CA you don’t need your original transcripts and you can qualify just with the required experience (6 years), but is not the case with other states like Nevada, where thy ask original transcripts translated and sealed coming directly from the university you have graduated. I really would like to skip this inconvenient step and was just wondering how …and if anybody has encountered this scenario.

Also, I want to ask if after passing SE in another state am I allowed to transfer it to CA and be an SE in California?

Thank you in advance.

D


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 18, 2013)

darius,

You bring up a few points that have been brought up every now and then on the boards here. It's probably a good idea bring this topic up again.

It may be possible to take the SE exam in other states but with respect to reciprocity, there are other factors involved as well. The basis of licensure is: having a "proper" (ie: ABET) engineering degree, having enough experience, and passing a few engineering exams. When you apply for reciprocity the state will take a look at everything that you have done and verify if you meet their own requirements for licensure.

In your case, you are correct that CA doesn't hold anyone to an ABET engineering degree. Many other states do though. I believe that Nevada is one of them. Also, realize that CA allows for a Civil PE to earn their license after only two years of working experience. Pretty much all other states require 4 years of working experience. Granted, many states take into account a masters degree when looking at working experience but since it sounds like you may need to have your degrees verified by the NCEES's accreditation board if you would like to take the test somewhere else, you might have some troubles.

Even if you can take the test and pass it in another state, CA will still require you to: have three years of engineering experience beyond you getting your first license, and then have three CA SE's to serve as your references. (WA and OR SE's will work as well.)

I hope this helps.


----------



## darius (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time and answering my question. The reason I would like to do that is that in CA you need 3 years before applying for SE. You also need to apply like 6 months before the exam, so in the best case scenario (if you pass at first both lateral and vertical Exam) you will get the license after 4 years since you got your PE. My point was to go (let's say Nevada), pass my test and when three years passed since I got my PE, I would become SE in CA without any problem, so I would save lots of time. Also now I do have the time to study and I don't really know if I will have this luxury in 3 years from now and if I have the time right now, why not using it. My main concern is how hard or easy is to get your degree evaluated by NCEES and maybe someone can share his experience. How long it would take for the whole process from start to end? Also for the references, I think anyone who would join a professional organization for engineers will meet so many people willing to help that you can easily provide 10 reference letters to make the Board happy.

Thank you and hope everyone have a great day!

D


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ It depends on where you got your degree from.

I have no experience in this. I'm sure that other have.

If you do need to get your degree evaluated, then I would recommend getting the process started.


----------



## darius (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank

Thanks for input. D.


----------



## darius (Sep 19, 2013)

I 'll try my best and keep posted if anything happens.


----------



## darius (Sep 19, 2013)

I 'll try my best and keep posted if anything happens.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 4, 2013)

Just FYI, in IL they do require you to get the NCEES credential evaluation.


----------



## pwilliams (Nov 8, 2013)

NikR said:


> Just FYI, in IL they do require you to get the NCEES credential evaluation.


NiKR: If you pass the NCEES 16 Hr. SE exam in another state and you have the NCEES credential evaluation, what other requirements do you need to have prior to applying for the SE license? I'm in VA and waiting on SE exam results, however, if I pass I plan on getting NCEES credential evaluation and applying for the IL SE license.

Your thoughts?

Thanks--P


----------



## captaincaution (Nov 8, 2013)

P,

See this document for requirements: http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/forms/se-end.pdf

TLDR: Must hold an active license in another state. 4 yrs of SE experience. Double that if your degree is in science, not engineering. NCEES credential evaluation, and passed TOEFL and/or TSE tests.

If you don't hold an active license in another state, good luck. Although Illinois is now allowing PE applicants to take the exam before they get their experience, the SE board is notoriously picky on that topic.


----------

